# Specialized P2 cr-mo upgrades



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

Okay, so i just made my 2006 Specialized P2 cr-mo single speed, which was a big difference in weight, i would now like to replace the cranks and BB, and also get a new front sprocket.
I was thinking

Eastern Pro Cranks black
shadow conspiracy crowgora sprocket red
animal unsealed hamilton red

those three on my bike


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Consider going SS? I really liked it when I swapped on my Opie.


----------



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

I did go SS lmao, read my post!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

maximum.minimum said:


> I did go SS lmao, read my post!


Wow, I totally skipped over that part, I tend to speed read, sorry, but yah imho those suggested upgrades sounds like they would make you happy, the ony thing I don't know abour personally is thatif you have a rear cog made for a 3/32" chain in may not work with a bmx chain.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I dont think red will look good on a clay/brown frame.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

whats wrong w/ the stuff you got on there now?


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

aznsap said:


> whats wrong w/ the stuff you got on there now?


Well, for starters, it's a Truvativ Ruktion....


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds pretty good. If you have a bit more change to spend I'd recommend the Demolition Medial LT cranks, they have a Ti spindle and are one of if not the lightest cranks out there.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Save your money 'til you [inevitably] destroy your current crank/bb. It SEEMS you want to upgrade purely for cosmetic reasons... not the best of ideas and judging from your previous posts, you seem like a younger guy ... probably best to just save up and resist the temptation to turn your bike into something flashier...

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

What the last poster said.

I just wish I had money to replace my broken stuff.


----------



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

thanks, ill just save up and wait till i break my crank lol, it makes a cracking noise when i down pedal is this bad?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

check how tight the crankbolt is.
too tight can make for creaking, too loose will let your crank go mid ride


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

hey, i have a p.2 cromo, but it's all custom built... here it is


----------



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

mannys break... lol


----------

